# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Forum settings -- left versus center justification?

## DrUsual

Apologies for putting a question in here about the forum rather than the hardware, but this is driving me nuts.  The forum contents, messages themselves, everything other than my input box is showing up with center justification.  Does anyone know where the setting is to display with left justification?  I would have sworn that's how my view was set in the past, but now I've got something that looks like a Shel Silverstein book every time I come to the forum.

----------

